# few pictures from the tank



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

just took a few pictures to share. Enjoy~


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice shots, and tank looks great!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

great tank 'n shots!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Your fish are beautiful and you have a very nice aquascape. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Lar!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice pics


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice shots. What lens r u using?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking tank Lar. Keep up the good work....


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Nice shots. What lens r u using?


I used 100mm 2.8 macro. I wish I have a 1.8. It is very hard to take a fast swimming specie.


----------

